# karambit trianing



## WannaBeAmachine (Mar 29, 2002)

has anyone hear had any format training with the Karambit, if so were? i can't find anywhere that teaches Karambit fighting. 

and damn the martial way, i just want the fighting skill.


----------



## LaCoste (Apr 5, 2002)

Steve Tarani an instructor under Guro Dan I and Herman Suwanda has 3 videos on the subject of fighting with a Kerambit. You can get them at www.cfwenterprises.com 

Regards,

LaCoste


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 11, 2002)

Hey guys,

Check out my new Karambit trainer!!!  Just finished it tonight.  6061 1/4" Aluminum with paracord handle custom sized to whatever hand is going to hold it (I have small hands).  I'm probably going to sell them after I streamline the process and perfect the shape.  I also have kris blades, tantos, daggers, and customs.  All handmade.


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 11, 2002)

oops forgot to upload the photo, sorry!


----------



## arnisador (Apr 11, 2002)

Looks good!


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 12, 2002)

Heh heh...I'm lucky...I'll probably get to play with it tomorrow...er, tonight.

Actually, more likely than not, I'm gonna be on the receiving end of it!

Cthulhu


----------



## arnisandyz (Apr 13, 2002)

Hey guys, I just finalized my design on my training kerambit.  After some testing, i decided to go with a more traditional blade and a larger ring to accommodate bigger hands and/or gloves  Thanks Cthulhu for you input and grotesquely large hands and your anatomy. It also grew a little overall (the knife, not Cthuhu's anatomy).

Its on ebay now
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=1821316655


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 13, 2002)

Thanks a lot, arnisandyz...now anyone else on the board who plans on ever meeting me is gonna think I'm some hideous mutant freak.

Well, I am...but that's beside the point 

Cthulhu

PS - the new design looks good.  Hopefully, it'll sell, and hopefully I'll get to try it before it does!


----------



## Cthulhu (Apr 14, 2002)

I got to train with arnisandyz's karambits this morning.  Hubud with karambits is very different.  The shape and nature of the weapon prompted me to attempt various attacks that were simply not possible with a conventional bladed weapon.  Damn fun, too!

If you haven't, check out his training karambit pic in this thread.  Better yet, check out the eBay auction!

Cthulhu

PS-dangit andy, one of you hit me in the shin when sparring...that crap hurts!


----------



## KENPOJOE (May 13, 2002)

> _Originally posted by WannaBeAmachine _
> 
> *has anyone hear had any format training with the Karambit, if so were? i can't find anywhere that teaches Karambit fighting.
> 
> and damn the martial way, i just want the fighting skill. *



Hi Folks!
There are several individuals who teach the use of the Kerambit from various traditions...

Steve Tarani is presently the most popular due to his video tape series. I've been invited to upstate mass to attend his seminars on edged weapons and interview him for my TV show.

Kelly Worden has some interesting insights into the Kerambit and has produced an "Impact Kerambit" that is made of plastic and great either as a fist load or for hooking/slicing [although it's dull] and for hammering as well.

Art Gitlin [Hak lung chuan]"Black Dragon Fist" has had some good articles in the past in martial arts and blade magazines on the use of the kerambit and his perspective on the design.

James Ingram has some great kerambit techniques i've been told by one of my students who took a few seminars with him

I personally have a great love for the weapon and it's use and I've applied the weapon to several different arts i do!

I hope that I was of some service,
KENPOJOERebelo's Kenpo Karate


----------



## Samurai (Aug 23, 2002)

There are a few pictures of a Kerambit training session in the park with Mike Casto from Texas.

He came to Northeastern Indiana for a small training session with some friends.
http://www.geocities.com/indianamartialarts/kerambit.htm

Thanks,
Jeremy Bays


----------



## arnisador (Aug 31, 2002)

Seen on Eskrima Digest:
http://www.wowinc.com/boss-8.htm


----------



## arnisador (Jan 30, 2003)

I picked up a book on the keramabit by Steve Tarani recently.


----------



## Samurai (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I picked up a book on the keramabit by Steve Tarani recently. *



What are your thoughts on this book ??
--Jeremy Bays


----------



## Guro Harold (Jan 31, 2003)

If you want a good training video please go to this link below.

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?s=&threadid=5696


----------



## arnisador (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> *What are your thoughts on this book ??*



I haven't read it yet, but FYI, he's coming to Bloomington, IN in April.


----------



## Guro_Jeff (Feb 12, 2003)

My senior teaches Kerambit training at seminars and in his school location down in florida.

If you are anywhere near the NYC area, I can get you going on the Kerambit training.

Guro Ray is an excellent instructor and I recommend him wholeheartedly.

I've heard and seen some great things done with a Kerambit from the Silat folks i've run across...
hope that helps!

respects, Guro Jeff


----------

